# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 27 Mαϊου 2012

## Polyneikos

Κατοπιν επικοινωνιας με την WABBA HELLAS  ενημερωθηκαμε ότι θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 27 Μαιου ,Κυριακη,στο Novotel (Μ. Βόδα 2) το Πρωταθλημα της Wabba - Πεσδ .
Αναμενoνται με πολυ μεγαλο ενδιαφερον συμμετοχές γνωστων αθλητων,καθως οι αγωνες του Μαϊου-Ιουνίου παραδοσιακα είναι οι πιο δυνατοί
Στο παρόν τόπικ θα σας ενημερωνουμε για τις εξελίξεις και τα νεα που θα υπαρχουν σχετικα με τον αγωνα. :03. Thumb up: 


Η αφίσα του αγωνα

----------


## madlen

Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση Πολυνεικε, αλλά λιγο αστοχο το γεγονος της ιδιας μερας διεξαγωγης των αγωνων wabba-ifbb!!!!
Να δουμε τι θα πρωτοδουμε!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτο ειναι κατι που θα προβληματίσει αθλητες και κοινο,αλλα και διοργανωτες.
Ως ομαδα bodybuilding.gr,ενω ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια εκεινη την μερα να συναντιομαστε καθως είμαστε απο διαφορετικες πόλεις,θα πρεπει αυτη την φορα να είμαστε σε 2 σημεία για την καλυψη του αγώνα. :01. Sad:

----------


## vaggan

τον αγωνα της πεσδ δεν τον χανω με τιποτα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Άκυρο για τις 27 Μαϊου!!
Ο αγωνας της WABBA θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις *3 Ιουνίου*,μετά από συσκεψη των αρμοδίων κρίθηκε ότι δεν πρέπει να συμπεσουν ημερολογιακά 2 αγωνες !  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## RAMBO

Κωστα πολυ μακρυα δεν παει?...βεβαια θα ειναι καλυτερο για τους διαγωνιζομενους :01. Wink:

----------


## madlen

Κώστα τελεια!!!!!Θα ηταν αδικο να συμπεσουν και να επρεπε να επιλεξουμε απο ολες τις πλευρες.... :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Εχθες στενοχωρεθηκα οταν ειδα οτι συμπιπτουν οι αγωνες,και το σημερινο νεο,με αποζημιωσε με τον καλυτερο τροπο.Ολα καλα λοιπον,και με πολυ εγκαιρη ενημερωση.

----------


## Dreiko

> Άκυρο για τις 27 Μαϊου!!
> Ο αγωνας της WABBA θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις *3 Ιουνίου*,μετά από συσκεψη των αρμοδίων κρίθηκε ότι δεν πρέπει να συμπεσουν ημερολογιακά 2 αγωνες !


TΕΛΕΙΑ!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο εξυπηρετεί πολύ καλύτερα το φίλαθλο κοινό που θα ήθελε να δεί και τις 2 διοργανώσεις  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

θελω να πιστευω οτι τα πραματα φετος θα εχουν βελτιωθει και αναφερομαι στο θεμα της ωρας εναρξης,οπου αρχιζει παντα με πολυ ωρα καθυστερησει ο αγωνας και εχει ως αποτελεσμα οχι μονο να κραταει μεχρι αργα αλλα να κουραζει τον κοσμο και να φευγουν αρκετη ωρα πριν ληξη ο αγωνας...και μενουν στο τελοσ 5 σειρες καρεκλες :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σωστος ο Κωστας.
Αυτο ειναι ενα σημειο που πρεπει να προσέξουν οι διοργανωτες καθως σε εναν αγωνα όπως του Μαιου,με πολυ μεγαλες κατηγορίες και μεγαλο ανταγωνισμο και πολλα comparisons,ο αγωνας παρατείνεται.
Αν υπάρχουν και καθυστερησεις στην έναρξη,οι ωρες γίνονται πολλες.
Απο την αλλη παλι,όσο και να εχει καθυστερησει ο αγωνας,ποτε δεν θα μπορουσα να φυγω πριν τον Γενικο.
Ειναι σαν να βλεπεις Τελικο Champions League και να μην καθεσαι να δεις ποιος θα κερδίσει  στα πεναλτυ  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτοι που φευγουνε πριν το τελος ,η δεν τους αρεσει το αθλημα κ τυχαια η απο περιεργεια ηρθαν  , η ειναι γνωστοι με αθλητες που μολις τελειωσει ο αγωνας τους ,σηκωνονται κ φευγουν μαζι τους . Ιδιως ,αν αισθανονται αδικημενοι.

----------


## KOYNELOS

> Κωστα πολυ μακρυα δεν παει?...βεβαια θα ειναι καλυτερο για τους διαγωνιζομενους


Γιατί θα είναι καλύτερα μπορείς να μου πεις ?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Γιατί θα είναι καλύτερα μπορείς να μου πεις ?


Γιατι θα εχουν περισσοτερο χρονο να προετοιμαστουν αυτοι που θα συμμετασχουν. :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Αττιλάκος έβγαλε μάτια. Πολύ σκληρή δουλειά το παιδί και φαίνεται. Συγχαρητήρια.  :03. Clap: 

Ένα μπράβο και στο δικό μας Νασσερ που ετοιμάστηκε σε μηδενικό χρόνο για αυτό τον αγώνα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Ατιλάκος έκανε την υπέρβαση εμφανως πολύ πιο βελτιωμένος απο την προηγούμενη φορα και σκληρός , αλλα και ο Σιδηρόπουλος με τον Σιώτη σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση , ο Παναγιώτης  σε σχέση με τον αγώνα της νακ εμφανώς βελτιωμένος και με συνέπεια έκανε την διαφορά σ αυτο τον αγώνα και οι 3 πολύ καλλοί αθλητες και οι διαφορές κρήθηκαν σε λεπτομέρειες , άλλος υπερτερούσε σε γράμωση άλλος σε σχήμα άλλος σε μάζα .

ο Λευτέρης ξεπέρασε τον τραυματισμό του και ήταν αψεγάδιαστος και πολύ σκληρός , φυσικα γι αυτό λέμε η ποιότητα των αντιπάλων ανεβάζει την αξία του νικητή 

αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στα παιδια για την προσπάθεια που κάναν και το αποτέλεσμα και καλή επιτυχία για την συνέχεια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

για μενα η έκπληξη ήταν ο Νασερ που σε λίγο διάστημα κατάφερε να πετύχει μια καλή και αξιοπρεπή  φόρμα και με επιβεβαίωσε που απο παλια που τον έβλεπα σε αγώνες έλεγα ότι έχει ένα καλούπι με ωραίο σχήμα και συμμετρία και το μόνο που χρειάζετε είναι περισσότερη γράμωση , πράγμα που γίνετε και είναι εφικτό , το σκαρί δεν φτιάχνετε αν δεν τόχεις , όλα τα άλλα γίνονται  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Oπως ειπε κ σε προηγουμενο ποστ ο Barbell ,δεν μπορουσα να παρω κ εγω τα ματια μου απο τον Λ Σιδηροπουλο. Ειχε πολυ ωραιο καλουπι ,δουλεμενος παντου και με ψυλη μεση ,αυτο που αρεσει δηλαδη στο ευρυ κοινο.
Με αυτο βεβαια δεν θελω να πω οτι αδικηθηκε ,μια και ο Αττιλακος τα ειχε ολα ,καθως και τα καλυτερα ποδια του αγωνα.
Αλλα τα ματια του καθ ενος καμια φορα μαγνητιζονται μονα τους απο αυτο που τους αρεσει.

----------


## barbell

> Oπως ειπε κ σε προηγουμενο ποστ ο Barbell ,δεν μπορουσα να παρω κ εγω τα ματια μου απο τον Λ Σιδηροπουλο. Ειχε πολυ ωραιο καλουπι ,δουλεμενος παντου και με ψυλη μεση ,αυτο που αρεσει δηλαδη στο ευρυ κοινο.
> Με αυτο βεβαια δεν θελω να πω οτι αδικηθηκε ,μια και ο Αττιλακος τα ειχε ολα ,καθως και τα καλυτερα ποδια του αγωνα.
> Αλλα τα ματια του καθ ενος καμια φορα μαγνητιζονται μονα τους απο αυτο που τους αρεσει.


 :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΡΟΣ 1ο



































*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΡΟΣ 2ο 































*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερος 3ο

*

----------


## barbell

Το μονο που με λυπησε στον αγωνα ειναι πως καθομουν πισω απο εναν μεγαλο αθλητη ο οποιος ετοιμαζεται για τον αγωνα της IFBB και ο οποιος μιλησε πολυ υποτιμητικα σχεδον χυδαια για ενα απο τα παιδια στο overall και πιθανο αντιπαλο του το Σαββατο,αν το διαβαζεις κριμα γιατι νομιζα πως ειχες ηθος αλλα ο τιτλος και η ****μαλλον σου φουσκωσαν τα μυαλα αλλα κοντινη γιορτη το Σαββατο....

----------


## Dreiko

> Oπως ειπε κ σε προηγουμενο ποστ ο Barbell ,δεν μπορουσα να παρω κ εγω τα ματια μου απο τον Λ Σιδηροπουλο. Ειχε πολυ ωραιο καλουπι ,δουλεμενος παντου και με ψυλη μεση ,αυτο που αρεσει δηλαδη στο ευρυ κοινο.
> Με αυτο βεβαια δεν θελω να πω οτι αδικηθηκε ,μια και ο Αττιλακος τα ειχε ολα ,καθως και τα καλυτερα ποδια του αγωνα.
> Αλλα τα ματια του καθ ενος καμια φορα μαγνητιζονται μονα τους απο αυτο που τους αρεσει.


Πολυ σωστα Χρηστο... :03. Thumb up: 
Με μια πρωτη ματια ο Σιδηροπουλος κεντριζει τα βλεμματα,με τη λεπτη μεση και τους μπαλαρισμενους ωμους του να δινουν ενα πολυ ωραιο εφε!
Αν παρουμε ομως μια μια ποζα,στις περισσοτερες υπερτερουσε ο Αττιλακος.Ο οποιος εκτος απο τα πολυ καλα ποδια ειχε και μια καταπληκτικη πλατη,γεματη απο χαμηλα!

----------


## $D.K.$

ο κουταλιαρης γιατι δεν επαιξε οβεραλ?

----------


## barbell

> ο κουταλιαρης γιατι δεν επαιξε οβεραλ?


Ακουστηκε πως ηταν πολυ κουρασμενος,λογικο παντως γιατι το παιδι ειχε πιασει τρελλη φορμα.Εδω να πω πως ακουω εδω και χρονια για τα γενετικα του Σταυρουλακη και δεν αμφιβαλω καθολου γι'αυτα αλλα πρεπει να ματωσει πολυ περισσοτερο σε διαιτα για να παιξει σε τετοιου ειδους αγωνες,νομιζω πως ο Αθανασιου λογο καλυτερης φυσικης καταστασης αξιζε τη 2η θεση,οχι οτι αλλαζει κατι δραματικα βεβαια απλα η γνωμη μου και ενα εναυσμα ισως για τον Σταυρουλακη να προσπαθησει περισσοτερο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εδω είναι που επιβεβαιώνονται αυτα που έχω πεί πως σε αγώνες με τέτοιο επίπεδο για το κοινό αλλα και για τούς κριτές και ο δεύτερος αλλα και ο τρίτος εντυπωσιάζει εξίσου και μάλιστα μπορεί κάποιοι να είναι φάν του δεύτερου αθλητή , που ενω βάση κρίσης και δεδομένων βγαίνουν δεύτεροι αλλα αυτό δεν τούς κάνει λιγότερο εντυπωσιακούς  και πολύ καλούς αθλητές , γι αυτο λέμε καμια φορά καλύτερα 2ος η 3ος , σε αγώνα με υψηλό επίπεδο παρα 1ος και στούς τυφλούς ο μονόφθαλμος .
αυτο βέβαια ισχύει σε πραγματικούς αθλητές που ξέρουν να αγωνίζονται και να χάνουν , όχι σε κατσαπλιάδες που πηγαίνουν και εύχονται να μην έχει ανταγωνισμό με σκοπό να πάρουν καλή θέση , σε τέτοια επίπεδα όλοι είναι άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

Φοβερα δικεφαλα και μεση ο Σταυρουλακης......και πολυ καλο καλουπι...ευχαριστη εκπληξη (δεν τον ηξερα)  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## barbell

Τον ειχα δει πριν απο χρονια στην Κρητη και ειχα εντυπωσιαστει,το παιδι ξεχωριζε,απλα περιμενα ενα κλικ παραπανω σε γραμμωση/αγριαδα.Βεβαι εχει βαλει αρκετα κιλα και ισως ειναι θεμα ''ωριμανσης'' οπως και να χει εντυπωσιακος αθλητης :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Τον ειχα δει πριν απο χρονια στην Κρητη και ειχα εντυπωσιαστει,το παιδι ξεχωριζε,απλα περιμενα ενα κλικ παραπανω σε γραμμωση/αγριαδα.Βεβαι εχει βαλει αρκετα κιλα και ισως ειναι θεμα ''ωριμανσης'' οπως και να χει εντυπωσιακος αθλητης


ακριβως θέλει τον χρόνο του να δουλέψει σ αυτα τα κιλα και θα δείχνει ακόμα πιο ποιοτικός και ογκώδης , την υποδομή την έχει όπως και όρεξη για την συνέχεια και η εξέληξη έρχετε σε βάθος χρόνου  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καρέ-Καρέ, η στιγμη της ανακοίνωσης του Νικητή της κατηγορίας των Πρωταθλητών






































*

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA MR HELLAS 27 Mαϊου 2012, Γενικός Τίτλος, Μέρος 1ο (High Definition,1080p)


*

----------


## Dreiko

ενταξει....μολις επαιξα ενα κομματι του σε 1080 και full screen... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
καλυτερο και απο οταν το βλεπαμε live!!!!!!!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Πολυ δυνατο επιπεδο !!! (1080 οπως ειπε ο dreiko)  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ενταξει....μολις επαιξα ενα κομματι του σε 1080 και full screen...
> καλυτερο και απο οταν το βλεπαμε live!!!!!!!


Oντως ,ολα τα ''λεφτα'' ετσι! :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA MR HELLAS 27 Mαϊου 2012, Γενικός Τίτλος, Μέρος 2ο (High Definition,1080p)*

----------


## RAMBO

H στιγμη της τελικης καταταξης,ο συναγωνισμος και τελος το αποτελεσμα και η απονομη ειχαν παγωσει τον χωρο..τρομερο ενδιαφερον που κρατησε την αγωνια στα υψη καθως η μαχη ηταν σκληρη και το θεαμα φανταστικο,ισως ηταν ο πιο ωραιος τελικος που εχω παρακολουθησει :03. Clap:

----------


## marvin

Δεν εχω παρακολουθησει πολλους τελικους αλλα συμφωνω απολυτα με το Ραμπο .ο συγκεκριμενος ηταν κορυφη για τετοια διοργανωση!!!!!!

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Τοσο καιρο δεν εγραψα κατι, για τον αγωνα της WABBA ΠΕΣΔ,για τον απλο λογο, οτι ημουν κριτης,και η θεση μου ειναι καπως λεπτη.
Στη συνεχεια μεσολαβησαν και αλλοι ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟΙ αγωνες ,οπου ουτε σε αυτους αναμεσα τους ,θα ηταν ωραιο απο την πλευρα μου, εγω να αναφερομαι για αλλον αγωνα. 
Περασε λοιπον ο καιρος,και τωρα που καπως ηρεμησαν τα πραγματα ,ειπα να γραψω και εγω δυο λογια.

Κατ'αρχας ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στο Νικο τον Τσουνακη για τη μεγαλη τιμη που μου εκανε.
Χωρις να εχω καποια ιδιαιτερη γνωριμια,ουτε συνεργασια μαζι του,απο καθαρα δικη του πρωτοβουλια ,μου προτεινε να γινω κριτης.
Δεχτηκα με μεγαλη χαρα και τον ευχαριστω πολυ.
Θα ηθελα να ξερετε-οσο παραξενο και αν σας φαινεται-οτι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που μου ζητηθηκε κατι τετοιο.
Πηρα την επαγγελματικη καρτα της IFBB πριν απο 22 χρονια,εχω κατεβει μαζι με τον Albert Beckles στον ιδιο αγωνα ,και πρωτη φορα μου ζητησαν να ειμαι κριτης.
Σε αλλους αγωνες, δεν με εχουν φωναξει, ουτε για να δωσω επαθλο σε μια απονομη.
Αυτο εχει να πει πολλα για τον Νικο Τσουνακη,και εδω σταματω,για να μεινω στο θεμα μας που ειναι οι αγωνες.

Πριν αρχισει ο αγωνας εγινε ενα συμβουλιο κριτων.
Εκει ρυθμισαμε ορισμενες λεπτομερειες.Απο ολα οσα ειπωθηκαν ,επελεξα δυο πληροφοριες για να σας γνωστοποιησω,διοτι πιστευω οτι θα σας ενδιαφερουν.
Πρωτον η ψηφοφορια ηταν αυστηρως μυστικη,ωστε κανενας κριτης να μην επιρρεασει καποιον αλλο.
Δευτερον,μπορει η επιτροπη,να ανθεωρησει τα πρωινα αποτελεσματα, αν στους τελικους,πραγματοποιηθει καποια σοβαρη αλλαγη στην εικονα των αθλητων.
Πριν αλλαξω θεμα να αναφερω κατι που εκτιμω οτι αξιζει σχολιασμου.
Αν και μικρη -σε πληθυσμο-χωρα η Ελλαδα,ειχε στη κριτικη επιτροπη δυο κατοχους επαγγελματικης καρτας IFBB,αφου στην επιτροπη εκτος απο εμενα ,που εχω αποσυρθει εδω και χρονια ,ηταν και ο Μεγας Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος,οχι μονο κατοχος της καρτας αλλα και διεκδικητης του Mr.Olympia.Με προσφατη επιτυχια του τη νικη του, στο IFBB Europe Pro,οπου νικησε τον πασιγνωστο Johnny Jackson.

Χαρηκα πολυ με τη συμμετοχη του Nasser γιατι δεν ειναι λιγο πραγμα η συμμετοχη σε Πανελληνιο αγωνα ,απο ενα μελος του team της ιστοσελιδας μας.Χωρις να ειναι ο περισσοτερο θηριωδης αθλητης,εκανε ωραια εμφανιση ,με μελετημενες κινησεις,δειχνοντας οτι απολαμβανει τον αγωνα ,αγκαλιαζε τους θεατες με το βλεμμα του,και απεδειξε οτι οι αγωνες ειναι ευχαριστηση ,ακομα και αν δεν βγεις πρωτος.
Ο Ακης ο Βουλγαρελης ,ο συμφορουμιτης μας και γνωστος πρωταθλητης,βοηθησε πολυ αποτελεσματικα στη διεξαγωγη του αγωνα,σε πληθος αρμοδιοτητων.Εμοιαζε να γεννηθηκε για αυτη τη θεση.Ψυχραιμος , αεικινητος και με γερα αντανακλαστικα.
Ο αγωνας ειχε φοβερο επιπεδο.
Βεβαια με το που ξεκινησε η παρουσιαση στο forum αντι να γραφονται σχολια για τους αθλητες ,γραφτηκαν πληθος αναλυσεις, για χιλια δυο αλλα πραγματα, που θα επρεπε να γραφτουν μετα την πληρη καλυψη των αθλητικων θεματων.
Σε αλλους αγωνες δεν το βλεπω τοσο εντονο αυτο το φαινομενο.
Μου εκανε εντυπωση, που απο την αρχη γραφτηκαν τα χειροτερα λογια για χιλια δυο ζητηματα,και αφησαμε το κυριως θεμα στο περιθοριο.Ας ειναι καλα η Manvin ,που ζητησε να καλυφθει πρωτα το αθλητικο κομματι,και να αφησουμε τα αλλα για μετα,επισης και ο Ηλιας ο Τριανταφυλου,που παντα, με τη κατοχυρωση της πολυπλευρης εμπειριας του,και του κυρους του ,συνεβαλε σε ρολο πυροσβεστη.Οσο για τον Κωστα(Πολυνεικο)...καλα αυτος θα αγιασει... Ετοιμαζει το ρεπορταζ ,το οποιο δεν ειναι και το ευκολοτερο πραγμα του κοσμου,πρεπει και να μιλαει ευγενικα σε φιλους που γραφουν απρεπως, προωρα και υπεραυστηρα,οι δε φιλοι δεν συνετιζονται με τη πρωτη, και δινουν και συνεχεια...και παει λεγοντας.
Αν εγω για παραδειγμα που δεν γνωριζω ολους τους συγχρονους αθλητες,και κατα συνεπεια οταν μελετω για τους περασμενους αγωνες, με ενδιαφερει το αθλητικο κομματι μονο,αν θελησω να διαβασω για ενα αγωνα, και διαπιστωσω οτι πρεπει να διαβασω 10 σελιδες για να ενημερωθω,εκ των οποιων οι 6 μιλανε για παρασκηνιακα,και δεν ειναι σε απομονωμενο ειδικο χωρο,νομιζετε οτι θα κατσω να τις διαβασω ολες;
Αντε και εκατσα .Και σε ποσους αγωνες θα το κανω αυτο;Και στο κατω-κατω τι να διαβασω;Να αποκαλεις εναν αθλητη μουστακια αντι να αναφερεις το νουμερο στο μαγιω του;
Η να σχολιαζεις για το εισητηριο των προκριματικων,την ωρα του ρεπορταζ ,και μαλιστα ξεροντας οτι υπαρχει το συγκεκριμενο εισητηριο εδω και χρονια.
Επρεπε να αρχισει ο αγωνας δηλαδη για να αρχισουν τα σχολια για το εισητηριο;Και εγω προλαβα τους αγωνες του Οδυσσεια που ηταν δωρεαν.
Αρα ολοι οι αλλοι διοργανωτες ειναι αποδεδειγμενα σκαρτοι;;;Φανταστειτε ,τι θα γινοταν ,αν ο Κωστας αφηνε τα πραγματα να εξελιχθουν,χωρις να παρεμβει.Να γραφει ο καθενας οτι πιστευει.Στην ωρα του και στο χωρο του.Ο Κωστας αλλωστε το εχει ξαναζητησει επανηλημενα,να αφηνουμε τη καλυψη του αγωνα πρωτη.
Σε μια-δυο μερες θα γραψω και για τους αθλητες που με εντυπωσιασαν ιδιαιτερα ,για τους εκπληκτικους γκεστ ποουζερς που ειδαμε,και φυσικα με ηρεμια και επιχειρηματα μπορουμε να συζητησουμε πολιτισμενα για οτι αλλο θελετε, και για αλλους αγωνες φυσικα.
Για τον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα ομως ,επιμενω ,να εχω την απορια, πως γινεται να του κανουμε-ειδικα σε αυτον- τοσο σκληρη επιθεση ,απο το πρωτο δευτερολεπτο ,ενω ειναι εδω και χρονια, ο δημοφιλεστερος αγωνας στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## barbell

^^^Συμφωνω απολυτα,τιποτα δεν ειναι τελειο αλλα το πανελληνιο της wabba ειναι αδιαμφισβητητα η ελιτ του Ελληνικου bodybuilding τα τελευταια χρονια και με διαφορα,ενω τα μελη που την απαρτιζουν κανουν παντα το καλυτερο δυνατο για την διεξαγωγη,ισως ομως θα επρεπε καποια στιγμη να αναζητησουν εναν καλυτερο χωρο η' απο την πλευρα του ξενοδοχειου να καταβαλουν περισσοτερη προσπαθεια..Ειναι γεγονος πως στους τελευταιους αγωνες και ειδικα το βραδυ το κοινο υποφερει..μην αναφερθω και στο ''μπουντρουμι'' που προετοιμαζονται οι αθλητες

----------


## NASSER

> ^^^Συμφωνω απολυτα,τιποτα δεν ειναι τελειο αλλα το πανελληνιο της wabba ειναι αδιαμφισβητητα η ελιτ του Ελληνικου bodybuilding τα τελευταια χρονια και με διαφορα,ενω τα μελη που την απαρτιζουν κανουν παντα το καλυτερο δυνατο για την διεξαγωγη,ισως ομως θα επρεπε καποια στιγμη να αναζητησουν εναν καλυτερο χωρο η' απο την πλευρα του ξενοδοχειου να καταβαλουν περισσοτερη προσπαθεια..Ειναι γεγονος πως στους τελευταιους αγωνες και ειδικα το βραδυ το κοινο υποφερει..μην αναφερθω και στο ''μπουντρουμι'' που προετοιμαζονται οι αθλητες


Εδώ Ελληνικες  Ομοσπονδίες BodyBuilding .... έχουμε θίξει το θέμα προς ανάλυση. Αν θες μπορείς να διατυπώσεις τις απόψεις σου και εσύ για να τις αναλύσουμε  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τοσο καιρο δεν εγραψα κατι, για τον αγωνα της WABBA ΠΕΣΔ,για τον απλο λογο, οτι ημουν κριτης,και η θεση μου ειναι καπως λεπτη.
> Στη συνεχεια μεσολαβησαν και αλλοι ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟΙ αγωνες ,οπου ουτε σε αυτους αναμεσα τους ,θα ηταν ωραιο απο την πλευρα μου, εγω να αναφερομαι για αλλον αγωνα. 
> Περασε λοιπον ο καιρος,και τωρα που καπως ηρεμησαν τα πραγματα ,ειπα να γραψω και εγω δυο λογια.
> 
> Κατ'αρχας ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στο Νικο τον Τσουνακη για τη μεγαλη τιμη που μου εκανε.
> Χωρις να εχω καποια ιδιαιτερη γνωριμια,ουτε συνεργασια μαζι του,απο καθαρα δικη του πρωτοβουλια ,μου προτεινε να γινω κριτης.
> Δεχτηκα με μεγαλη χαρα και τον ευχαριστω πολυ.
> Θα ηθελα να ξερετε-οσο παραξενο και αν σας φαινεται-οτι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που μου ζητηθηκε κατι τετοιο.
> Πηρα την επαγγελματικη καρτα της IFBB πριν απο 22 χρονια,εχω κατεβει μαζι με τον Albert Beckles στον ιδιο αγωνα ,και πρωτη φορα μου ζητησαν να ειμαι κριτης.
> ...


Ρεπορταζ αγώνων στο Βοdybuilding.gr, χωρίς την αποψη του Γιάννη Διακογιάννη,πλεν θεωρείται ελλειπές !
Εχω διαβασει δεκάδες άρθρα του Γιαννη από το περιοδικο Υγεία και Μυωνες,οι αρκετα παλαιοί τα θυμουνται,ο Διακογιάννης απο τότε αρθρογραφουσε ,όντας αγωνιστικός αθλητής,πολυ πριν γίνει καν επαγγελματίας.Ξεχωριστός !
Περιμενουμε τις απόψεις σου λοιπόν  Γιάννη,από το δικο σου ,μοναδικό ,πρίσμα ,για εναν αγώνα που "χορτασε" τα ματια των θεατών.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο Αττιλακος ειχε πιασει φοβερη φορμα.Το ιδιο και ο Σιδηροπουλος.
Ο Σιωτης διεθετε τεραστιους μυς,αλλα του ελειπε το τελικο φινιρισμα.Ομως το δυσκολο για τις καπως μεγαλες ηλικιες δεν ειναι το στεγνωμα και το φινιρισμα ,αλλα η διατηριση της μυικης μαζας. 

Ο *Παναγιώτης* *Σιωτης* λοιπον ,πετυχε το δυσκολο κομματι,και περιμενουμε ολοι να τον ξαναδουμε. 
Να επισημανω οτι ειχε γραμμωσει περισσοτερο σε σχεση με τον αγωνα της NAC και να αναφερω για αλλη μια φορα, οτι εχει μια συμπεριφορα που μου αρεσει ιδιαιτερα. Και πανω, και κατω απο τη σκηνη.





Ο *Θανασης Αττιλακος* ηταν σαφως πρωτος.
Ακουστηκαν διαφορα.Ομως ειχε προβαδισμα σε περισσοτερα σημεια απο τον Σιδηροπουλο,ηταν και γραμμωμενος ,αρα επρεπε να βγει πρωτος.
Στους μηριαιους δικεφαλους ειχε πρωτοφανεις μαζες ,για αυτο και τους ποζαριζε με ενα θριαμβευτικο τροπο,καθε φορα πριν την ολοκληρωση στις πισω ποζες.
 Οι τετρακεφαλοι ειναι εξωπραγματικοι και ομορφοι συγχρονως.Πλατη απο μπροστα με καταληκτικο V και απο πισω με εντονοτατη πυκνοτητα.Οπως ξαναειπα ηταν και γραμμωμενος καλα,και παντου σε ολο το σωμα.




Ο *Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος* μας εξεπληξε για τα καλα. Δεν φτανει που αναρρωσε πληρως απο την σοβαρη εγχειριση που εκανε στο χερι του, αλλα το χειρουργημενο χερι ηταν και λιγο καλυτερο απο το αλλο.....
 Τα σημεια που υπερτερουσε απο τον Αττιλακο ηταν ωμοι,τρικεφαλοι,πηχεις πλαγιοι κοιλιακοι και γαμπες.
 Ειχε γραμμωσει παρα πολυ ,αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυε καθολικα σε ολο του το σωμα. 
Για παραδειγμα στους θωρακικους. Μαλιστα,αν ειχε γραμμωσει και τους θωρακικους μεχρι τερμα,  -μαλλον-  θα εδειχναν καλυτεροι απο του Αττιλακου. Εχει ομορφη και ζωντανη εικονα ,με προσδιορισμο (διαχωρισμο),και κερδιζει ευκολα το κοινο.



Ακουσα πολλα για την επικη μαχη που εδωσαν οι δυο αυτοι πρωταθλητες.
 Ομως πιστευω οτι μετα την πληθωρικη παρουσιαση, και τις πολλες φωτογραφιες που παντα παρουσιαζει ο Κωστας ,οτι τωρα πια φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι το αποτελεσμα ηταν δικαιο.




 Απο τα κειμενα που δημοσιευτηκαν φαινεται,οτι και καποιοι φιλοι που παρευρεθηκαν στους αγωνες ,και ειχαν αλλη γνωμη στην αρχη ,οτι τωρα μαλλον εχουν διαφοροποιηθει.
 Παντως σιγουρα ολοι οι θεατες και οι αθλητες ,απηλαυσαν μια καταπληκτικη κοντρα που θα συζητιεται για καιρο.
 Στους επομενους σχολιασμους μου, θα σας γραψω και για αλλα σημεια του αγωνα, οπου εχω και καποιες μικροδιαφοροποιησεις με το αποτελεσμα ,αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο ζητημα που σχολιαζω, ολα ησαν απολυτως δικαια.

----------


## barbell

Περα απο ενας μεγαλος αγωνας απο αποψη επιπεδου αθλητων ηταν και απολυτα δικαιος...Και γω εχω δηλωσει φαν του Σιδηροπουλου,κινουμαι με βαση την εικονα του που εχω σαν πρωτυπο απο κει και περα παντα ειμαι αντικειμενικος,η μερα αξιζε στον Αττιλακο ηταν πολυ ποιο ετοιμος..Φυσικο ειναι βεβαια ως καλο παιδι να εχει πολλουυς φιλους εκει αλλα οσο και να σταναχωριουνται με το να ''κλαιγονται'' οι ιδιοι κακο κανουν στο φιλο τους.Τεσπα μακαρι απο δω και περα καθε αγωνας να κινειται σε αυτα τα επιπεδα

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Η Κωνσταντινα η Κασκανη μας εκανε μια πολυ ωραια εκπληξη:
Εκανε ενα γκεστ ποουζινγκ που θα συζητιεται για καιρο.Εμφανιστηκε σε φοβερη φορμα.Ακομα και αν τη συγκρινουμε με το Παγκοσμιο του 2011.Πολυ σπανιο φαινομενο.
Μαλιστα ηταν και καλυτερη,απο πλευρας μυικης μαζας και γραμωμενη.Ειχε περισσοτερο αναγλυφους τους μυς της ,αιματωμενους,και μεγαλυτερους. 
Ουτως η αλλως, και στο Παγκοσμιο μαλλον πρωτη επρεπε να βγει και οχι δευτερη,αλλα με την τωρινη της κατασταση θα ηταν ασυναγωνιστη.Ειναι παντα γραμμωμενη, 365 μερες το χρονο,αλλα να πας για ενα γκεστ,και να εχει ξεπερασει το επιπεδο που ειχες στο Παγκοσμιο,σιγουρα ειναι κατι, τουλαχιστον ασυνηθιστο.






 Ολοι ξερουμε οτι η Κωνσταντινα συνδιαζει θυληκοτητα ,και συγχρονως φοβερο μυικο συστημα .Αυτο ειναι σπανιο.
 Και στο Παγκοσμιο, η διαφορα που ειχε απο τις αντιπαλους της ηταν τεραστια στο τομεα της θυληκοτητας.Σπανιο μεν ,αλλα το εχουμε ξαναδει,και σε μερικες αλλες αθλητριες.Το εκπληκτικο με την Κωσταντινα ειναι οτι, το οστο της λεκανης της, εχει μικρο υψος σε σχεση με το ολο υψος της,και αυτο συνηθως εχει σαν αποτελεσμα, οι γλουτοι να μην εχουν μαζα, και να αναπτυσονται δυσκολα.Αυτο οταν συμβει η θυληκοτητα ειναι στο μηδεν.
 Η Κωνσταντινα εχει μικρο υψος λεκανης,πραγμα που της δεινει αθλητικη οψη ,αλλα συγχρονως εχει και πολυ προχωρημενους γλουτιαιους,πραγμα που ειναι και αθλητικα σωστο, και κεφαλαιωδους σημασιας για μια γυναικεια οψη.Σπανιος συνδιασμος,πραγματικα.


Ο Μπαμπης ο Σαρακινης ηταν καταπληκτικος οπως συνηθως.Πρωτης κλασεως εμφανιση και τελειομανης. 
Επειδη ηδη εχω γραψει για την εμφανιση που εκανε στη NAC,λιγες μερες πριν τη WABBA,δεν θελω να επαναλαβω τα ιδια που εγραψα τοτε, γιατι θα ακουγονται καπως τυποποιημενα.
 Επισημαινω μονο τις διαφορες που ειχε :Ηταν λιγο βαρυτερος,πιο πρησμενος και καλυτερα υδατανθρακωμενος απο το προηγουμενο του,γκεστ ποουζινγκ.Καταχειροκροτηθηκε οπως παντα.




Τωρα δυο λογια για την επιτροπη:

 Στους *Fitness Ανδρων* το νουμερο 11 ,εξ αιτιας ενος τεχνικου λαθους,δεν μπηκε στην εξαδα στους τελικους.
Η επιτροπη δεν ηξερε οτι υπηρξε τεχνικο λαθος ,διοτι η ψηφοφορια ειναι μυστικη ,και κανενας δεν ηξερε το τελικο αποτελεσμα.Ετσι νομιζαμε οτι το νουμερο 11, απλα δεν μπηκε εξαδα.
 Αμεσως ακουστηκαν πληθος διαμαρτυριων απο την επιτροπη ,προς τους υπευθυνους, και μεχρι να τους εξηγησουμε τι θελαμε ,ηδη ο Νικος ο Τσουνακης ειχε ξεκινησει απο μονος του τις διαδικασιες, και το προβλημα απεκατεσταθη. 
Ομως η επιτροπη νομιζε οτι το προβλημα   δεν   ηταν τεχνικο.Πιστευε, οτι εγινε καποια αδικια, εστω και ακουσια.Και παρ'ολα αυτα διαμαρτηρηθηκε ,  ουσιαστικα προς τον ιδιο της τον εαυτο ,προκειμενου να μην αδικηθει ο αθλητης.
Βεβαια θα μου πειτε οτι εγω -που   συνηθως ειμαι καυστικος και λεπτολογος -και εχω στηλιτευσει πολλα ζητηματα,τωρα που ειμαι στην επιτροπη ,ολα πηγαν τελεια;
 Ας επισημανω και εδω λοιπον την ενσταση μου, για να ειμαι ενταξει προς ολους.




> Μαλιστα και γιατι να ισχυει αυτο "Ο Αθλητης πρεπει να ειναι σε ΑΘΛΙΑ κατασταση (Θολος, να κραταει νερα κλπ) για να αλλαξουν τα αποτελεσματα" και να μην ισχυει για εναν αθλητη που το βραδυ ειναι ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ ?????????????? Και κομπαριζον εγιναν το βραδυ ελαχιστα και αυτα μαλλον "τυπικα" αφου δεν ξανακρινονται και δεν ξαναελενχουν την κατασταση!!!!!Τελος γιατι ενας αθλητης στα juniors  που ηταν εκτος εξαδας αρχικα ,μετα το αποτελεσμα αλλαξε (γιατι ενας αθλητης δεν εμφανιστηκε το βραδυ) και οχι μονο μπηκε μεσα στην εξαδα αλλα βγηκε και 4ος?????Εκει δεν αλλαξαν τα αποτελεσματα?????



Πολυ απλα λοιπον, η Madlen εχει δικιο.*Στα Τζουνιορ* καποιος,απεχωρησε το βραδυ, και επειδη ειχε μπει εξαδα,επρεπε καποιος που το πρωι δεν μπηκε εξαδα, να καλυψει το κενο στο βραδυνο αγωνα.
 Αυτος ομως που μπηκε τελικα στην εξαδα ,βγηκε τεταρτος,κιολας.Θα ηθελα να γινει καποια διευκρινιση απο τους υπευθυνους.
 Βεβαια δεν κερδισε κανενας διοργανωτης κατι απο αυτο το γεγονος-για να το πουμε και αυτο. 
Ομως εγινε, και αφου η ιστοσελιδα,υπαρχει ,μακαρι να τυχουμε καποιας απαντησεως.

 Θελω να καταληξω στη προτροπη οτι πρεπει να συζηταμε ηρεμα.Αντιθετως εμεις ανεβαζουμε τους τονους ακαριαια και στο ζενιθ,και πανω στο πανικο μας ολα ξεφευγουν απο τον ελεγχο, και το θεμα η κλειδωνει η γραφονται πολλα,ανουσια και με ασχημο τροπο,χαλαμε και τις καρδιες μας, και σιγουρα δουλεια δεν γινεται ετσι.
 Γνωριζω πολλους που δεν κανουν εγγραφη στο site μας για αυτον ακριβως το λογο. Επισης, μερικοι ενω ειναι ηδη γραμμενοι , δεν λαμβανουν μερος στις συζητησεις, παλι εξ αιτιας αυτης της συμπεριφορας.
 Επισης οταν γινονται εντονες διαφωνιες,οι απαντησεις δινονται σε χρονο μηδεν, και φυσικα ετσι αποκλειεται να εναι και πολυ σοφες.
 Προτεινω περισσοτερη σκεψη και ψυχραιμια ,πριν απαντησετε σε κατι που σας εξαπτει ,  και σκεφθειτε καλα τι θα γραψετε.Μας διαβαζουν χιλιαδες ανθρωποι, και η καθε λεξη μας μετραει περισσοτερο απο οσο φανταζεστε.Φυσικα ολα αυτα,κατα τη γνωμη μου παντα.
Και εγω τωρα κανω μια παρατυπια.Στο κειμενο αυτο, το ενα τριτο ειναι εκτος θεματος.Το εκανα ομως αναγκαστικα, μιας και γραφτηκαν πολλα στις πρωτες σελιδες ,και νομιζω οτι επρεπε να γραψω εδω τις αποψεις μου.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Full Screen, 1080 HD*

----------

